# ManaWar Action Game



## Black_ixx (9. Okt 2013)

*ManaWar Description*



ManaWar is an amazing (and free) JavaGame developed by Felix N. and animated by Moritz N. and Felix N.
It currently is in Beta Stage.


Screenshots:

_Menu_








_2 Players Mode_







_Ingame_


















_Settings_






We are still working on it but you can test out the Beta version!

Download:
» ManaWar Downloads - Felix Website



Currently available
3 Characters:

    Flamos
    Shadow
    Assassine

with 3 unique Skills and an unique Attack each!


“Modes”:

    Menu
    Settings ( Volume ( Keyboard options cooming soon!))
    Credits
    2 Players (1 v 1 on one Computer)


----------



## Black_ixx (9. Okt 2013)

oh sorry.. Ich habe das hier irgendwie mit einem englischsprachigem Forum verwechselt...


----------



## Tiron (21. Okt 2013)

Das Spiel ist echt lustig  mach weiter so  die Idee gefällt mir ^^ auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum der Assassine so hoch springen kann  also im Gegensatz zu den "Aliens"


----------



## Black_ixx (21. Okt 2013)

Tiron hat gesagt.:


> Das Spiel ist echt lustig  mach weiter so  die Idee gefällt mir ^^ auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum der Assassine so hoch springen kann  also im Gegensatz zu den "Aliens"


Danke 

Jeder Character hat andere Stärken und Schwächen aber es sollte alles ausgeglichen sein.

Gerade in Arbeit sind:

Ein Troll (Character)
Ein Netzwerkmode
Ein Onlinemode
Neue Maps


----------



## Tiron (21. Okt 2013)

okay hört sich cool an  freu mich schon das dann auch ausprobieren zu können


----------



## Black_ixx (11. Nov 2013)

Habe noch schnell einen ManaWar GamePlay Trailer erstellt 

ManaWar | Gameplay - YouTube

Und inerhalb der nächsten Tage-Wochen werde ich eine neue Version (Mit Netzwerk Mode!) hochladen


----------

